# Creole BBQ Smoked Cobia



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Trying to smoke fish for the first time, 









Will know how I done in a hr or so.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Straight off the smoker








and onto the plate.








Notice there are only 3 pieces on the plate? I had to "taste" test before I removed from the smoker, mighty fine eating!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I would love to try that right about now, Looks good!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks Pay, nothing like you do but it was good.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Naw man,you did great! Looks awesome!


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Have not had it in many years, but smoked cobia was one of the best smoked fish I have ever had.
I had completly forgotten about it til I saw this post.
I wish cobia was more readily available in the market. I don't get to fish for them, but would buy it if I came across it in the coolers of my fish mongers.

At a dinner I did a couple of years ago I had a chef put a light smoke on some striper, and then finished it in the pan.
That was pretty fabulous as well.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Fine looking chew Clay. Thanks for putting it up. Never eat a smoked cobia. Smoked trout, smoked striper and best of all, smoked sailfish/dolphin. Hope I get to try your recipe one day.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I have smoked Tuna and it was good;I think Tuna is the best fish I had smoked.


----------

